# 'The Return of Nagash' - butcher's bill of this fantastic read butcher's bill.



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

'The Return of Nagash' is wondrous, but the butcher's bill of famous characters (including from different WFB novels) is too big :grin:

Heavy spoilers to follow:




Chaos and Undead - 
Maggot King, the socrecer of Tzench
Heinrich Kemmler, Great Necromancer, Chaos Gods Slave
Mallobaude, The Serpent, vampire, killed his father to become the Grand Duke of Bretonnia
Obald Bone, the Bone-Father of Brionne, Great Necromancer
Tomas von Carstein
Markos von Carstein
Anark von Carstein
Cicatrix the beautiful, Vampire, heavily featured in the 'Vampire Wars' 

Empire - 
Countess von Liebwitz, ruler of Nuln
Volkmar the Grim, the Grand Theogonist
Hans Leitdorf, Grand Master of the Knights of Sigmar’s Blood

Elves - 
Eltharion the Grim, Warden of Tor Yvresse
Aliathra the Everchild
Belannaer, the previous High Loremaster of Ulthuan before Teclis

Bretonnia - 
Leoncouer, the Grand Duke of Bretonnia
Tancred, Duke of Quenelles
Duke Theoderic of Brionne
Morgiana, The Fay Enchantress’s

Skaven - 
Feskit, warlord of Clan Mordkin
Snikrat, hero of Clan Mordkin 
 

This book is fantastic


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep, one of the top Wh fantasy reads in a long time, ties in with soooo many books.

Josh Reynolds himself made a recommended reading list prior to Return of Nagash.
http://joshuamreynolds.wordpress.com/2014/09/03/harbinger-of-the-end-times/


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

'Tis an awesome book, no doubt about it. But believe me, with what i've been told about what Nagash does after he's resurrected, ALL of what we've read will be blown away by what comes next. Seriously, Nagash does nothing small or by halves and I think the next book will show just what a God of Necromancy is capable of when let loose in the mortal world.

The only thing that could have been done better is Clan Mordkin. Read C.L Werner's Black Plague series and compare Clan Mordkin in that to how they are here, they are much better and much much creepier.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> with what i've been told about what Nagash does after he's resurrected


Omg Lord, how do you know? Spoilers please


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=166210&page=3

Words_of_Truth has been kind enough to provide copious amounts of spoilers on Nagash's post-resurrection activities. Warning: These are unbelievably EPIC! and game-changing, only read if you really have to know what he's been up to.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome - thanks


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Sounds mental. Gonna be snapping this, and Josh Reynolds' other novels up ASAP.

Two questions though. Is _The Return of Nagash_ a standalone novel or the opener of a new series? Like, I'm getting opener vibes, but the huge number of spoilers in the other thread is definitely odd. Also, is Josh Reynolds any relation of Anthony Reynolds? I've been off the BL bandwagon for a while and this may be old news to some, lol.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Its an opener for the End Times series.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Its an opener for the End Times series.


Decent. Any idea who will be writing the second *novel* and what they'll be writing about?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> Two questions though. Is _The Return of Nagash_ a standalone novel or the opener of a new series? Like, I'm getting opener vibes, but the huge number of spoilers in the other thread is definitely odd.


No idea. I asked Josh that very question, also whether or not the End Times would be a series of novels dealing with different events like the Horus Heresy or if this was the start of a new series about Nagash in particular, and he said he couldn't say. The spoilers in the other thread are from the Warhammer: Nagash background book. The Return of Nagash is about Mannfred von Carstein and Arkhan the Black trying to resurrect Nagash.



bobss said:


> Also, is Josh Reynolds any relation of Anthony Reynolds? I've been off the BL bandwagon for a while and this may be old news to some, lol.


Not that I know of.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/return-of-nagash-hardback.html

The big 1 on the cover is a pretty dead giveaway for it being a new series.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone care to be give the details surrounding Valtens return?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Valten does not feature in Return of Nagash. But I expect he will make an appearance in later books.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Anyone care to be give the details surrounding Valtens return?


Do you mean you have them or you'd like them?


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Id certainly love to hear it. Nagash surely would fear a repeat of his last intimate encounter with Ghal-maraz.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Id certainly love to hear it. Nagash surely would fear a repeat of his last intimate encounter with Ghal-maraz.


Based on what happened in Khemri in those spoilers I offered, I really doubt that Ghal-Maraz is something that even remotely concerns Nagash now.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I want the info, don't have it. When did he return and under what circumstances? And whatever else really. Taaaaaa


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> I want the info, don't have it. When did he return and under what circumstances? And whatever else really. Taaaaaa


Well considering that the Storm of Chaos was retconned, I would think that Valten's origin story is the same as before;

http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Valten

But now instead of facing Archaon and losing, Valten has SOOOO much more possibility.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah it was completely retconned then? Don't really follow fantasy as much as 40k tbh. So he never died/vanished then in the first place?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Ah it was completely retconned then? Don't really follow fantasy as much as 40k tbh. So he never died/vanished then in the first place?


I assume so.

It says a lot about the Storm of Chaos that Valten has, in one battle, become infinitely more badass than he was then. Then he got some nice weapons and gear, went into battle against Archaon, got his ass kicked and then saved by an Orc, and then the Skaven came and killed him.

Now he's the badass who killed Vardek Crom the Conquerer and The Changeling, both in single combat. The former was Archaon's chief lieutenant and one of the most powerful/blessed Chaos Champions in the world, the latter is a Daemon that can assume any form and had already killed the Ar-Ulric, nearly killed Ludwig Schwarzhelm, and did kill half of the Emperor's own Reiksguard. 

And then he and Kurt Helborg, and The Changeling before Valten kicked his ass, killed a Great Unclean One together.


LotN


----------

